
It's been over 40 days since Google Stadia got a new game or update - krige
https://www.reddit.com/r/Stadia/comments/eusxgc/stadia_has_officially_gone_40_days_without_a_new/
======
thrwaway69
Did anyone expect this to take off?

Ignoring the experience and expertise needed to pull this off (microsoft,
steam, sony, etc all have been longer in the industry and know what people
want).

There are cheaper and free alternatives with bigger catalogue. Many of them.
You can already use your existing hardware for streaming on your mobile. If it
was simply a subscription service for play any game you want, then it might
have worked but you need to purchase the games too.

What is stadia providing? An on-demand cloud machine and some rebranded
hardware.

I think stadia could work for game publishers as a way to show demos and
launch 3 day free trial. YouTube play button for games might be the best thing
to come out of stadia if it does. Google should just provide services for
other businesses to do it easily.

------
HelloNurse
I expected Stadia to die off in a worse way on the developer side, failing
paying customers so badly is a particularly bad sign for Google.

